# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Running TV cable distance?

## finger

I want to move my TV socket in the lounge room. How close can I run the cable next to pre-existing power and phoneline cabling? 
All the cabling will be run under floor along the joists. Cable is RG6 
If its illegal to run TV cabling let me know and I'll pay someone to do it. 
Thanks

----------


## Ashore

> I want to move my TV socket in the lounge room. How close can I run the cable next to pre-existing power and phoneline cabling?  shouldn't be a problem
> All the cabling will be run under floor along the joists. Cable is RG6 
> If its illegal to run TV cabling let me know and I'll pay someone to do it. NO! its not illegal 
> Thanks

  Cheers  :2thumbsup:

----------


## rrobor

Yep doesnt matter how close you go if its coax. Do yourself a favour and buy the best its well worth $2 more for the job. If you tack it up with clips do not flatten the cable. If you buy too much or think you will get extra because you might just want to move the socket to another place DO NOT wind the spare up in a nice neat roll. Finally never have too little get a minimum of half a metre more. There is a rare fault where you can have a tuned cable and after checking everything it doesnt work. Chop 10cm off and refit.

----------


## finger

Thanks guys. I was more worried with interference from the power affecting the TV signal or the TV signal affecting my phone line in turn stuffing my ADSL.

----------


## michael_sa

> Yep doesnt matter how close you go if its coax. 
> ...

   :Shock:  
IMO this is bad advise.
As someone who spends his working life installing phone, data and TV/video cabling, I treat TV coax as I would any other form of communications cabling. It should be separated and or segregated from all hazardous services.
Quite apart from the obvious safety issues, the potential for the coax to pick up interferences from the AC cabling is very, very high.
Yes I'm a licenced cabler.
Regards,
Michael

----------


## rrobor

> IMO this is bad advise.
> As someone who spends his working life installing phone, data and TV/video cabling, I treat TV coax as I would any other form of communications cabling. It should be separated and or segregated from all hazardous services.
> Quite apart from the obvious safety issues, the potential for the coax to pick up interferences from the AC cabling is very, very high.
> Yes I'm a licenced cabler.
> Regards,
> Michael

  What an absolutely ridiculous statement. If you think a gap of 10cm or so makes one iota of difference to noise penetrating a cable then I suggest you get your text books back out. I advised getting the best cable, that is double shielded. Electrical noise is picked up by an antenna. Now that may be a mains lead or a length of wire inside an appliance, it is not picked up by high quality cable. Noise usually does not cause much trouble till its rectified by a non linear device, that can be as simple as a rusty connection. As to danger. What danger is there in a 240V mains line. How often have you seen a mains cable in a wall frayed or dangerous. The dangers are at the ends where people get it wrong. Yes I'm a licenced electronics technician so Il see your cabler licence and raise you on that.

----------


## murray44

> What an absolutely ridiculous statement. If you think a gap of 10cm or so makes one iota of difference to noise penetrating a cable then I suggest you get your text books back out.

  Rob,
According to my theory, EMR propogates at the rate of the inverse square of the distance, so doubling the separation distance quarters the strength of any interference. Yes, more separation will help.   

> I advised getting the best cable, that is double shielded. Electrical noise is picked up by an antenna. Now that may be a mains lead or a length of wire inside an appliance, it is not picked up by high quality cable.

  You said yourself _"There is a rare fault where you can have a tuned cable and after checking everything it doesnt work. Chop 10cm off and refit"_ A tuned cable IS an antenna! 
You would have also learnt at school that coax has capacitance and a certain amount of inductance. Crikey, we've just about got resonance! 
Finger, by the way, RG6 is a type of cable but doesn't really specify a standard, you can have crumby or great RG6. 
Have a play around, no licence required to move TV antennas.

----------


## rrobor

Murray if you wish to look up at any old TV antenna that has VHF, the wavelength of say the old ABC bit. The deflector at the back, from memory, is just ovrer quarter wavelength.  If you then take that as fact moving a cable a few inches will make as much difference  to your perceived TVi  as a snowflake cooling hell. Quality coax is designed to shield the core from TVI.  And no Im not going to  bore everyone with the theory of signals passing down coax. with skin effect and the like. Truth be known except from bad connections etc,  most TVI has to be stopped at source as it usually  on the 240V line. Now that is a slightly crude statement, so please dont come out with beat effects and the like picked up on the antenna not the cable.

----------


## rrobor

Any angle except the angle of coincidence  will detract from the ultimate output .  I believe the output is an equation and is thus. Coincidence over deviation  devided by distance. Now if the distance is given as  the frequency by the deviation of the square of how much port I have consumed.  Now as I went to Echuca and bought a flagon of a very nice brew,   that sum is quite high.  So to answer headpin, how the hell should I know , Im needing a snooze. Ask me another day.

----------


## Pijiu

> What an absolutely ridiculous statement. If you think a gap of 10cm or so makes one iota of difference to noise penetrating a cable then I suggest you get your text books back out. I advised getting the best cable, that is double shielded. Electrical noise is picked up by an antenna. Now that may be a mains lead or a length of wire inside an appliance, it is not picked up by high quality cable. Noise usually does not cause much trouble till its rectified by a non linear device, that can be as simple as a rusty connection. As to danger. What danger is there in a 240V mains line. How often have you seen a mains cable in a wall frayed or dangerous. The dangers are at the ends where people get it wrong. Yes I'm a licenced electronics technician so Il see your cabler licence and raise you on that.

  What is a "licenced" electronics technician????  
"Licenced" to who???? 
I have heard of an electronics technician tradesperson, or a technical officer (electronics) only because I used to be one. I'm now a telecommunications engineer (yes...design electronics and telecommunications equipment for a living). 
It is bad practice to run any signal cable in close parallel with a 240VAC electrical cable over any significant distance.  
Why do you think many people, companies etc recommend that any signal cable should be kept at a distance from 240VAC power cabling, if it has to be crossed, to preferably do so at 90degrees, or at least make sure it does not run near it for too far.
It is not so much a problem of interference. It is a SAFETY concern. 
How many setop boxes, tv's etc do you see that are double insulated, use switchmode supplies with only an active and neutral connection and are NOT directly connected to the household electrical earth??
How many antenna systems do you see earthed properly??...some perhaps.....definitely not all. 
If you are actually an electronics technician(which I doubt), you would know the potential danger of your advice.  
Also, if you actually bothered to get a "cablers licence" you would understand all of this.

----------


## Pijiu

> Doesn't the magnetic field generated by the electric cable interfere with the signal going down the coax.   Yes it does, especially with poorer quality coax cables and if the coax shield is not properly earthed. 
> I used RG58 or was it RG59 quad shielded coax when I ran all my TV outlets the only cable that I have running parallel with the GPO circuit is the TV outside under the patio and the reception out there is no way near as good as the TV's inside.   Some interference should be expected when running in parallel close to AC power cabling over longer distances with RG58 or 59.  What is the length of the cable to the patio TV? , you might be better off with a good quality RG6 for distances over several metres or RG11 for distances over 12-15 metres. 
> Coincidence?.......I dunno, but from I have been told, the coax should not be running parallel with 240VAC 3 core flex.............  I agree with this and don't think it is a coincidence at all.

  .

----------


## finger

I bought the RG6 from jaycar. Seems to have done the job. Kept it at well away from the power expect for 1 spot it crosses over at 90 degrees but still has a gap of 10 or so cm. Now I just need a new antenna on my roof.  :Doh:

----------


## rrobor

Headpin you are correct. My qualifications as to Australia are given. If you wish me to post my City and Guilds from UK which far surpasses that I could do, but I dont know if Noel would like 7 pages of that. Nor is there any point in measuring penus length. What who recomends doesnt interest me. They recomended cigarettes to calm you, Asbestos to protect you from heat, and I could go on and on. If you think that an inch difference between a mains cable and a coax cable is going to do it for you then do that. I have no issues with that but dont come here and tell people that they will see the difference or it will save them from the abyss. Who are you trying to kid .To Quote How many setop boxes, tv's etc do you see that are double insulated, use switchmode supplies with only an active and neutral connection and are NOT directly connected to the household electrical earth??
How many antenna systems do you see earthed properly??...some perhaps.....definitely not all.
Where do we start
Do you really know what double insulated is. It means it has no earth it uses a switch mode supply. it has an insulation factor of several thousand volts between mains and earth. So please dont tell me my trade. I fix the blasted things. when you come here and waffle rubbish that you have absolutely no idea about. You can not produce a TV VCR DVD Set top box etc with an earth ITS ILLEGAL. You tell me the last time you saw a bad 240V cable in a house other than a junction. You tell me what the insulation factor between a 240V AC and central core of a coax cable is through 3 sets of insulation and an air gap. work it out then come back.
I sonny am from a different era to you, I learned a trade over 6 years then took another 10 to be there. You sound like a newby so my advice is dont sail so close to the wind

----------


## rrobor

Headpin I dont quite think you got it my friend. As a teenager I remember viewing my cousins grand dad and another guy, drunk as lords on a bridge with their penises draped on the parapet in a measuring contest . Im sure to them, the odd mil here and there was all important. As to an antenna lead, cripes lifes too short for that.

----------


## Pijiu

> Headpin you are correct. My qualifications as to Australia are given. If you wish me to post my City and Guilds from UK which far surpasses that I could do, but I dont know if Noel would like 7 pages of that. Nor is there any point in measuring penus length. What who recomends doesnt interest me. They recomended cigarettes to calm you, Asbestos to protect you from heat, and I could go on and on. If you think that an inch difference between a mains cable and a coax cable is going to do it for you then do that. I have no issues with that but dont come here and tell people that they will see the difference or it will save them from the abyss. Who are you trying to kid .To Quote How many setop boxes, tv's etc do you see that are double insulated, use switchmode supplies with only an active and neutral connection and are NOT directly connected to the household electrical earth??
> How many antenna systems do you see earthed properly??...some perhaps.....definitely not all.
> Where do we start
> Do you really know what double insulated is. It means it has no earth it uses a switch mode supply. it has an insulation factor of several thousand volts between mains and earth. So please dont tell me my trade. I fix the blasted things. when you come here and waffle rubbish that you have absolutely no idea about. You can not produce a TV VCR DVD Set top box etc with an earth ITS ILLEGAL. You tell me the last time you saw a bad 240V cable in a house other than a junction. You tell me what the insulation factor between a 240V AC and central core of a coax cable is through 3 sets of insulation and an air gap. work it out then come back.
> I sonny am from a different era to you, I learned a trade over 6 years then took another 10 to be there. You sound like a newby so my advice is dont sail so close to the wind

  .......and you should seriously consider changing your medication. 
This crap is not even worthy of a response.

----------


## Naf

> If this was up in front of Judge Judy, she'd be ruling in favour of interference............

  And calling for bailiff Petri

----------


## rrobor

To Pijiu, If you dont post your argurement sonny then you dont have one to post and are a waste of my time. To Headpin, sorry dont know who won and The old man was a happy drunk but a depressed and angry sober man who cured that with a 12 bore. As to your interference if your antenna points into crap guess what you pick up so ask yourself , is it the cable or the way you are pointing the antenna (whatever that is).

----------


## Pijiu

> OK, so I think I'm beginning to understand it all now...............a couple of inches makes no difference, right, Rob? I been saying that for years.............. 
> Did I miss something?, what do the numerals indicate in the RG series of cables?, perhaps it might be just quicker googling it?  I can't remember exactly what the actual numbers indicate, other than that they are based on an old miltary designation system. As Murray44 pointed out, the "quality" of different manufacturers cable under a designator can be very variable. Most of the time it is better to use the manufacturers datasheet to choose a cable for any "critical" or important applications. 
> Certainly I'm no expert in this field, well, any field, magnetic field that is.......and I can only make comparisons.   I know I'm not either, I doubt anyone truly is........there are so many variables......... 
> But I do know that when I installed some 12VDC lights around the patio the radio reception played up woefully, when I turned the lights off, the reception returns to good. I put this down to the magnetic field coming from the transformer above the radio, so I moved the transformer and lo behold the reception on the radio no longer plays up.    Yep....that'll do it......... 
> I can also draw similiar conclusions from similiar comparisons to a car radio and the need for a suppressor on the alternator.........am I wrong? 
> You kids alright in the back there? everyone stay buckled up..................this discussion could get a little rougher..............it's not looking good............  Hahahaha

  .

----------


## Pijiu

> To Pijiu, If you dont post your argurement sonny then you dont have one to post and are a waste of my time.

  ..........and what argument is that now gramps.........??

----------


## rrobor

If you are picking up crap off one outlet in a 3 way splitter then change outlets. If outlet 2 is bad then fit the wire from outlet 3 to outlet 2 and 2 to 3 if it fixes what was 2 and is now 3  and 3 which is now 2 is bad then obviously your splitter is bad and Ive had a bit of grog cos I couldnt do that sober, But if 2 is still bad and 3 is still OK then your box is OK. You will find Headpin that if you are picking up TVI on coax it is one of 1 thing bad earthing. You may have that cheap cable with an alloy wire wraped around a polythene earth sheath which has a metal coating , this cracks and peels. Or you didnt fit the plugs correctly.

----------


## Pijiu

Sorry Headpin, I missed this post.   

> I thought the RG59 was a very high quality cable? No?  It can be (depending on the manufacturer, materials they use and cable design). In general, RG59 is "lossier" than RG6 so more liable to attenuate a signal over longer lengths.  
> My run from the splitter box would probably be between 10 and 12 mtrs to the problem outlet.  I'd probably use a good quality RG6 at the very least, even consider RG11 at this length.  
> However the power and coax only run side by side parallel through the wall, approxamietly 2.5-3mtrs.  How far apart are these cables?......and is it easy to seperate them much?

----------


## rrobor

Pijiu, where are you at son, we are talking about double insulated coax on VHF to UHF not Headpins AM radio with a ferrite rod antenna.. stick with us son, Im sure given a chance you will come good now tthat youve dropped double insulation, chopper supplies and now AM radio.

----------


## watson

Nice to see you've kept it all to "gramps" and "sonny"
I was a bit worried with the "member measuring" phase the thread went through, but thankfully we didn't go down that path very far. 
Has Fingers had a relevant answer yet???

----------


## Pijiu

> I've been thinking about the radio comparison that I brought up before, I guess the difference is the radio signal is not being received by a coax cable, is it? Is this why the radio signal is easily interefered with?

  Is the radio signal being received by the radio's own antenna or the TV antenna and split out to the radio? 
Air is a very lossy and interference prone "bearer" compared to coaxial cable. The absolute best bearer is optic fibre.

----------


## Pijiu

> Pijiu, where are you at son, we are talking about double insulated coax on VHF to UHF not Headpins AM radio with a ferrite rod antenna.. stick with us son, Im sure given a chance you will come good now tthat youve dropped double insulation, chopper supplies and now AM radio.

  huh?

----------


## Pijiu

> I bought the RG6 from jaycar. Seems to have done the job. Kept it at well away from the power expect for 1 spot it crosses over at 90 degrees but still has a gap of 10 or so cm. Now I just need a new antenna on my roof.

   That sounds like it will do the job perfectly. 
For the antenna, sometimes its best to just see what other people around the neighbourhood have got and if possible, ask what their reception is like.  
Good luck with it

----------


## rrobor

See headpin give these guys half a chance and they come good, Now he ralises in free air floating crap gets into your radio. Given time he will understand that well terminated coax doesnt pick up crap but the mains lead or even the chassis of the unit may. He also may realise that AM is bad for that cos crap floats on top of the signal. FM doesnt have that issue as its a variation in frequency not amplitude. Also as crap floats on top of the signal if its a strong signal, Automatic gain control can skim it off like cream from the top of milk. If he sticks with us headpin he will come good. As to the antenna for radio, works a treat it does. Oh just noticed. dont hook your antenna to optic fibre it wont work. The best bearer of signal is the old ribbon cable, that was part of the antenna, everything else is a feeder.

----------


## Pijiu

> Radio signal is being received the radio antenna........... 
> This maybe a silly question, but is it possible for the AM/FM radio signal to be received by a standard T.V antenna? am I able to tune the radio into a T.V aerial?

  Its not a silly question at all.  
If your radio has a connection for an external antenna (usually FM), a lot of TV antennas are responsive to Australian commercial FM broadcast frequencies and can be used instead of that comes with the radio. 
Its usually not really much good for AM and is usually better to use the antenna supplied with the radio.

----------


## Pijiu

> See headpin give these guys half a chance and they come good, Now he ralises in free air floating crap gets into your radio. Given time he will understand that well terminated coax doesnt pick up crap but the mains lead or even the chassis of the unit may. He also may realise that AM is bad for that cos crap floats on top of the signal. FM doesnt have that issue as its a variation in frequency not amplitude. Also as crap floats on top of the signal if its a strong signal, Automatic gain control can skim it off like cream from the top of milk. If he sticks with us headpin he will come good. As to the antenna for radio, works a treat it does. Oh just noticed. dont hook your antenna to optic fibre it wont work. The best bearer of signal is the old ribbon cable, that was part of the antenna, everything else is a feeder.

  I think you have completely missed the point. 
Murray44 and I have been trying to point out that running signal cable parallel to 240VAC power cable is potentially very dangerous.  
Have you not heard of inductive coupling???? 
Do you not realise that in a lot of TV/Antenna setups that that the coax cable sheilding is not earthed to a true electrical earth (ie. household mains earth)???

----------


## murray44

> Yes I'm a licenced electronics technician so Il see your cabler licence and raise you on that.

  Rob,
Why should a licenced electronics technician (TV tech in your case) know more about cabling than a licensed cabler, or does no one know more than you Rob?
By the way "back in the good old days..." is neither an argument nor a defence.
Murray

----------


## rrobor

First question is Murray's A cabler fits the stuff then moves on. I on the other hand spent just over 24 years working mostly 6 days a week looking at faults and diagnosing issues on a call load based on 12 calls a day In Melbourne and district. Pijiu Inductive coupling between a cable with an earth and a non earthed coax cable is very low, It is also basically a static build up. Most times your antenna could, given correct conditions, build up 100 times more as could your car, cat or wooly slippers.  So please dont lets detract with horror stories of static buildup. 
  In a nutshell for Headpin what you need to diagnose your fault is a picture of it. That you get from your TV.
 Given the TV is OK.  Mains bourne TVI from power lines etc etc causes 2 bars on the screen. They may be wide or narrow, have dots pattern etc, be rotating round the screen up or down. but these bars are always there at 1/3 and 2/3. That you have not got that (coz youu didnt complain of) it aint the cables running together. Next check is  picture. How much snow have you. Now in a previous post I said snow is trash, white noise etc and it floats on the signal like cream on milk. If the signal is strong AGC (Auto gain control) peels it off. IE if you have 3V and need 2V the lower 2V are used. So the lower the signal strength the snowier it gets. 3/ Test how much signal you have there. Get a video lead with a male and female end, unplug your antenna and plug the lead in. Hold on to the cable with one hand  and hold a piece of metal to the centre pin with the other, 
 The human body is a reasonable antenna and that will show you how good the area is. A reasonable area will give just that, Little or no pix you are in trouble, and a great picture, use that and a coathanger, put up an antenna ind you will get overload. This is for a standard TV, digital differs.

----------


## rrobor

Here is my test for all to see. My portable in the workshop with the antenna lead wrapped around an extention cable driving the bench grinder at the side. The picture was trimmed to reduce its size and was chosen from 5 because it didnt have a bar across the screen. This is the difference between vertical frequency of the TV, and the refresh rate of the camera and not TVI. Easy test to do for anybody if you dont believe me.

----------


## murray44

So there is no noise on the 240V for the TV to pickup.  
If that photo is defence of your argument, then I rest my case.

----------


## Pijiu

> Here is my test for all to see. My portable in the workshop with the antenna lead wrapped around an extention cable driving the bench grinder at the side. The picture was trimmed to reduce its size and was chosen from 5 because it didnt have a bar across the screen. This is the difference between vertical frequency of the TV, and the refresh rate of the camera and not TVI. Easy test to do for anybody if you dont believe me.

  This doesn't really prove anything. 
The main reason they make picture tubes out of leaded glass is to prevent x-rays escaping from the tube. The other reason is to sheild from low frequency E-M. 
The way you have the coax wrapped around the extension lead (at roughly 90degrees to the main magnetic field of the extension lead "coil") is not the same as running side by side, plus your coax isn't made of any ferrite material, so I don't know what you're trying to prove here.   

> Pijiu Inductive coupling between a cable with an earth and a non earthed coax cable is very low, It is also basically a static build up. Most times your antenna could, given correct conditions, build up 100 times more as could your car, cat or wooly slippers. So please dont lets detract with horror stories of static buildup.

  Ah, so its an electrical cable with an earth now....do all household cables have an electrical earth?? 
People can potentially get shocks of >100V (albeit usually at low current). Have you thought about people who might have pacemakers?? 
This argument is really just going around in circles and acheiving nothing. 
At the end of the day, running aerial cable (or any signal cabling) side by side with power cable is bad practice and definitely should not be recommended.  
Rrobor, if you want to cable your house that way, then that is entirely up to you. 
All I can say is it's definitely not what I would do and definitely do not recommend it to anyone.

----------


## rrobor

You really have a happy nack of sticking your foot in it and not knowing what you are talking about. !/ the only manufacturer to use leaded glass tubes  and has been for many years is Sony as a means of picture improvement.  As they now dont produce glass, new tubes do not contain lead of any significant proportion.   2/ Each TV has a built in X ray protection circuit.  It is the speed the electron strikes the screen that causes X ray and starts when the screen reaches somewhere over 28KV  and unless there is a thick layer of lead you will not stop that with any form of glass.
3 You argued that TVI goes through coax and a nearby mains cable causes it.  Now you say "ah but there is no ferrite in coax". So what are you trying to prove? please dont start screen purity issues, thats fairyland stuff. 4 / Then you say the coax is at 90deg  well some is but the antenna plugs into the back of the TV the rest is parallel. Also taken your theory of noisy mains cable my coiling is a far better antenna for pickup. Your theory lad is rubbish.

----------


## Pijiu

> You really have a happy nack of sticking your foot in it and not knowing what you are talking about. !/ the only manufacturer to use leaded glass tubes and has been for many years is Sony as a means of picture improvement. As they now dont produce glass, new tubes do not contain lead of any significant proportion. 2/ Each TV has a built in X ray protection circuit. It is the speed the electron strikes the screen that causes X ray and starts when the screen reaches somewhere over 28KV and unless there is a thick layer of lead you will not stop that with any form of glass.
> 3 You argued that TVI goes through coax and a nearby mains cable causes it. Now you say "ah but there is no ferrite in coax". So what are you trying to prove? please dont start screen purity issues, thats fairyland stuff. 4 / Then you say the coax is at 90deg well some is but the antenna plugs into the back of the TV the rest is parallel. Also taken your theory of noisy mains cable my coiling is a far better antenna for pickup. Your theory lad is rubbish.

  Are you some sort of moron??  
Is the TV in your photo some sort of really modern CRT??? (maybe i might be wrong here, but since you keep referring to the "good 'ol days", I thought your TV was from the same period.........aka the 60's, 70's or maybe even 80's) 
As to your point 3, how do you expect there to be interference in your coax when placed where you put it???............did you used to work in a circus????.....or maybe as a travelling snake-oil salesman??? 
I have seen enough of your posts in other threads, where you can't seem to accept any reasoning or fact. 
Even though you may be older than me, (somehow that, to your warped little mind seems to mean supreme intelligence).........all I can say is GROW UP!!!.......your methodology and reasoning are totally FLAWED!!! 
I really don't care any more about responding to the crap you post from now on in. 
If you want to argue any point, lets do so in private via PM.......I am more than happy to do so instead of arguing in someone else's thread. 
Then, maybe we can create a new thread from the results of that (if anyone is actually interested). 
This is entirely up to you now, the ball is in your court.

----------


## watson

There's always the Debate and Technical Discussion forum.........(hint..hint... hint)
Which was put there so that we don't clog up member's threads with blow-fly sodomisation

----------


## Pijiu

> There's always the Debate and Technical Discussion forum.........(hint..hint... hint)
> Which was put there so that we don't clog up member's threads with blow-fly sodomisation

  Hahahaha 
I really don't mean to, want to, or have time to participate in "member measuring" or "blow-fly sodomisation".   
It's just when something is a safety concern (in my field) or when someone puts someone else down on their qualification and then advocate a potentially unsafe method.......................well, .............i'm an idiot for continuing to argue (in a thread where we are meant to help). 
I am sorry it got to this, and will in future use the Debate and Technical Discussion forum.

----------


## watson

:2thumbsup:

----------


## rrobor

Yep Im not going to argue with this guy there is no point. I demonstrate a TV of 8 year vintage and it seems that makes a difference so I dont know. Perhaps Interference is a new invention. and I missed out on that being so old. I would though ask you to curb the insults, this is not a good place for them, Friendly gibes are OK but nastiness is not. As to talking to you outside the forum, If you remember the only reason I talked to you in the first place is you argued as to TVI penetrating a cable and saying I talked rubbish. As you are beyond seeing the proof there is little point.

----------


## murray44

> Yep Im not going to argue with this guy there is no point. I demonstrate a TV of 8 year vintage and it seems that makes a difference so I dont know.

  I can see you've done some very thorough testing there Rob.
You have no interference on your ONE test sample, therefore no one else will have interference on their TV. Nice logic! 
The main thrust of the argument is that in _some_ cases it is possible to have interference induced into the coax from the power main. Not always, but it is possible, surely you accept that as a reasonable argument. 
Increasing the separation will reduce the risk of that induced interference (that's not an argument, that's plain fact. That's what the text books say.) 
That's all.

----------


## chipps

:Tv Horror:  :Stress:  :Upset:  :Banghead:  :Flog Deadhorse:

----------


## blonk

I know I'll regret this, but there is a regulation in AS3000 specifiying minimum segregation between power cabling and other services. On holidays at the moment so don't have access to it to quote the exact measurement. This is more to do with minimising any chance that 240 can be introduced onto a non power cable, as opposed to interference. The other option is physical segregation with a non-metallic or earthed barrier.

----------


## rrobor

Actually if we all take it back to what the question asked and then the next one by Headpin was.  It was interference through the cables. Now it would be common sense not to wrap the mains cable and the rest together if you dont need to.  Induction from a 240V cable with little current flow will be mininmal and TVI will only get into the coax cable if the termination of the shielding is not done correctly. As to separation distance. Yes TVI will decrease by distance , but the distance we are talking about is metres. If you create TVI it may go as far as several hundred metres so the space of a few CM here or there means nothing with respect to that.   As to generating static in coax. Coax unterminated does that all the time, I cant tell you how many times Ive been zapped by an antenna lead.  Headpins issue is signal loss, He has 1/ a bad splitter or 2/ bad or faulty cable, connections or plugs. Nothing to do with the mains line.

----------


## murray44

Amen.

----------


## rrobor

Anybody seen my micrometer? just found a hair.

----------


## Naf

.

----------


## D.M.S

I was going to move my tv access point now i think i'll just live with a long cable running along the skirting board held up with a few bent over nails!

----------


## Pugs

> I was going to move my tv access point now i think i'll just live with a long cable running along the skirting board held up with a few bent over nails!

  
go to hard ware store  and buy the cable clips....

----------


## D.M.S

> go to hard ware store  and buy the cable clips....

  i'm not lisenced to install said clips!!

----------


## Pugs

> i'm not lisenced to install said clips!!

   :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:   TV is differnet form network/telephone and power   *Edited Post*

----------


## rrobor

Im not sure what the logic is in revisiting this post but I think I can guess.  If you are using religion I suggest you read 1st Corinthians chapter 13 verse 11

----------

